# Which MSF Natural for NC42-44?  Med dark? Dark?  thoughts? thanks!



## mishameesh (Feb 16, 2008)

Subject line says it all!

Thanks!!


----------



## saj20052006 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would say Medium Dark, I'm NC50 and I use dark.


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

if i remember correctly my MA suggested medium plus for my nc43 skin


----------



## erica_1020 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm NC45 and the new color in Medium Deep was great less orange than Dark I liked it a lot


----------



## alehoney (Feb 16, 2008)

i agree with nunu, I'm an NC40-42 an i wear medium plus. Med dark might be a little too orangey


----------



## dany06 (Feb 18, 2008)

I know that this might sound dumb but what do you use the natural MSF under the N collection for versus the regular MSF like warmed and flushed light? Is it an all over face color or a highlighter?


----------



## anshu7 (Feb 23, 2008)

i agree..medium plus wud be the closes match..light flush and warm are highlighters.u cn swipe them across ur cheekbones and on ur forehead.


----------



## pinkstar (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Medium dark & I'm NC40. 
I would imagine that Medium Plus would be too light & I'm not sure about Medium Deep..


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 28, 2008)

i use medium dark and I am an NC42


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Oct 2, 2008)

i am an NC41 and use Medium deep, so u would def use a medium deep, in the summer i go up to NC44/45 n can still use medium deep


----------



## kera484 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am nc44, and I use the medium dark


----------



## moonlit (Dec 6, 2008)

Im nc42 and I was colour matched to Medium dark.However, I dint buy it ,I bought Studio Fix Fluid instead.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dany06* 

 
_I know that this might sound dumb but what do you use the natural MSF under the N collection for versus the regular MSF like warmed and flushed light? Is it an all over face color or a highlighter?_

 
It is supposed to be a highlighter but I started swiping it all over my face after I use hyper real/SFF coz it blends with my skin tone.It has tiny shimmer particles so not sure if you want your whole face to be that way during the day.I'd probably swipe it across my whole face for a night out.. It would be nice in yellow lights..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

NC45 and I wear Medium Dark in the winter months...Dark in the summer months


----------



## mysticalme85 (Oct 26, 2013)

MSFN in Medium Dark..


----------

